# Broadreach Dogs



## Turi

Hi all

As you know, I've been on the search for an apricot or brown Cockapoo (Working Cocker cross) for a while now. 

I contacted Anne at Broadreach Dogs a while ago and she was only due blacks. I got in contact yesterday and she has mated two girls - a pale golden girl with her apricot Poodle and a black and white girl with her apricot Poodle. 

I was happy with how our conversation went and she fulfits a lot of the things that we are looking for in a breeder if we were to go for a larger-scale one - health checks, raising puppies inside, not too many litters on the go at one time - etc. 

Her puppies are £950 - quite steep as Cockapoos go I'd say but not so high I'd rule her puppies out altogether. The hobby breeder we are speaking to sells their pups at £650 and whilst the stud Poodle they use has been PRA tested their pet bitch (as far as I know) has not had Gomoscopy, PRA or hip-scoring tests. The price also does not include innoculations, microchipping or insurance so in fact in fact the lower price would probably be a false economy! 

Anyway, back to the point of the piost - does anyone on the forum has one of Anne's puppies? 

Turi x


----------



## JoJo

I think I have seen her adverts and website .. but sorry no personal experience Turi


----------



## Turi

I've found one on the forum - Mia's Mummy Vicky has one. She's gorgeous! Oh, decisions decisions decisions!

Turi x


----------



## M&M's mummy

I think the Broadreach breeder needs to amend her write up!!


It doesn't look very good if she is advertising that her dogs have been tested for something that doesn't exist!!

It is not Gomoscopy but Gonioscopy- hopefully just a typo!!!


This breeder rings a bell-sure it has been discussed on another forum- but sorry cannot remember.

Best speak to Mia's mummy as she has one from there.

Microchipping is only around £10-15.

Not all breeders vaccinate as you would only have the one shot and still have to go to your vet for the other.

The insurance they give is a free one that is normally from Petplan and lasts for about 4 wks.

However the other tests ( if correct) that Broadreach has had done is great!!!


----------



## Turi

M&M's mummy said:


> I think the Broadreach breeder needs to amend her write up!!It doesn't look very good if she is advertising that her dogs have been tested for something that doesn't exist!!It is not Gomoscopy but Gonioscopy- hopefully just a typo!!!This breeder rings a bell-sure it has been discussed on another forum- but sorry cannot remember. Best speak to Mia's mummy as she has one from there. Microchipping is only around £10-15. Not all breeders vaccinate as you would only have the one shot and still have to go to your vet for the other. The insurance they give is a free one that is normally from Petplan and lasts for about 4 wks. However the other tests ( if correct) that Broadreach has had done is great!!!


Shirley, I knew I'd be able to rely on your knowledge when it came to health testing . Thank you. 

I spoke to our vet today - they use Vanguard 7. For the first and second vaccination they charge £68.35 (for just the second they charge £45.06) and they charge £25.48 for microchipping (London is always more expensive ). So in actual fact if we did get a puppy that was, for arguments sake £650, the total cost including microchipping and first vaccination (let's assume for argument's sake that the first vaccination alone would cost £45.06 on its own as well) the total would come to around £750. 

Hmmm, now I've done the maths that extra £200 seems difficult to justify. 

Do Cocker mums need to be PRA tested if the Dad is clear and you don't intend to breed? 

Do Cocker mums need to be hip-scored? I've never heard of hip problems with Cockers? 

Turi x 

P.S. Please know that I love looking at all the facts and for those who don't 'know' me I'm not basing my puppy-choosing choice on costs alone


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Turi said:


> Do Cocker mums need to be PRA tested if the Dad is clear and you don't intend to breed?


If you do not intend to breed your pup then the mum does not also need to be tested for PRA, if the poodle dad is clear then the pup will not produce it, the only possible outcome would be that the pup could be a carrier of the gene but if you don't intend to breed then that isn't a problem 
That's the only question I can answer x


----------



## Turi

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> If you do not intend to breed your pup then the mum does not also need to be tested for PRA, if the poodle dad is clear then the pup will not produce it, the only possible outcome would be that the pup could be a carrier of the gene but if you don't intend to breed then that isn't a problem
> That's the only question I can answer x


Thanks Laura x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Not a problem Turi  If I could help more I would, but I will leave that to those more experienced & knowledgable haha  x


----------



## JoJo

Turi have a peep here to see all the test available ...

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/19/health-testing-available-in-the-uk-when-breeding-cockapoos/

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Turi

JoJo said:


> Turi have a peep here to see all the test available ...
> 
> http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/09/19/health-testing-available-in-the-uk-when-breeding-cockapoos/
> 
> Hope this helps xxx


As always JoJo, very useful. Thank you 

You are a lovely lot aren't you?!

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Turi said:


> As always JoJo, very useful. Thank you
> 
> You are a lovely lot aren't you?!
> 
> Turi x


I'm sure we'd all like to think so 
That's what makes the forum generally such a friendly place 
x


----------



## MillieDog

When I was researching for a Cockapoo, I came across Broadreach, but they didn't have any pups available, so didn't persue it.

Not much help Turi, sorry. But I did put them on my yes list !


----------



## Turi

MillieDog said:


> When I was researching for a Cockapoo, I came across Broadreach, but they didn't have any pups available, so didn't persue it.
> 
> Not much help Turi, sorry. But I did put them on my yes list !


Where did you get Millie from in the end? 

Turi x


----------



## Rustler

We collected our puppy last Sunday from Broadreach dogs. As a family who had not previousally had a puppy we wanted to get where dog was PRA tested. We were happy with the set up when we visited.Anne seems very knowledgable and was only one of two breeders who asked if we worked,what hours and how would we manage when at work looking after the puppy.
When we collected copies of all health testing was provided together with copies of 5 generation pedigree . Dad was PRA tested and BVA tested, mum BVA tested and Gomoscopy. 
Anne does not provide insurance, but from our vets had a Petplan leaflet which you could get 4 weeks free insurance with.
Don't know if that helps.


----------



## Turi

Rustler said:


> We collected our puppy last Sunday from Broadreach dogs. As a family who had not previousally had a puppy we wanted to get where dog was PRA tested. We were happy with the set up when we visited.Anne seems very knowledgable and was only one of two breeders who asked if we worked,what hours and how would we manage when at work looking after the puppy.
> When we collected copies of all health testing was provided together with copies of 5 generation pedigree . Dad was PRA tested and BVA tested, mum BVA tested and Gomoscopy.
> Anne does not provide insurance, but from our vets had a Petplan leaflet which you could get 4 weeks free insurance with.
> Don't know if that helps.


Hi Rustler, 

Thank you for your post - very helpful indeed! 

I don't think I've seen you on here before? Welcome! 

How are you finding your first week with your new Cockapoo? Any pics? 

Turi x


----------



## Rustler

Turi said:


> Hi Rustler,
> 
> Thank you for your post - very helpful indeed!
> 
> I don't think I've seen you on here before? Welcome!
> 
> How are you finding your first week with your new Cockapoo? Any pics?
> 
> Turi x


Thanks Turi,
The first week has been great, Stevie is so cute
She's getting the hang of the toilet training as long as we take her out every hour,her crate has been clean every morning, still cries when goes to bed but early days.
I do have pictures but I'm not very good with IT and haven't managed to load them. Thought I'd loaded a profile picture but it only comes up when I go into User CP, not when I post 
I forgot to mention Anne's vet used Nobivac so another factor to take into consideration is I believe if the vaccination your vet used compatible with this. If it isn't they may have to buy it in or start again with vaccinations which may be more costly.
This is what I was advised but I know here are other ILMC owners who have heaps of experience and could advise you on this.
Good luck with your search, it really is worth it.


----------



## MillieDog

Turi said:


> Where did you get Millie from in the end?
> 
> Turi x


Pinetrees Cockapoo's - Sylml. They won't be on your list because Millie is a show cocker not a working cocker. Totally delighted with her temperament and playful energy.  Would go there again if I ever go for No.2


----------



## MillieDog

Rustler, the easiest way to up load a photo is open a Photobucket.com account. Download your pictures into there and when you hover over the uploaded picture a box appears showing 4 options. Choose the IMG code, just click on it and it says Copied.

Back on ILMC sight, just paste it into the message box.

Hope that helps.


----------



## JoJo

Rustler said:


> Thanks Turi,
> The first week has been great, Stevie is so cute
> She's getting the hang of the toilet training as long as we take her out every hour,her crate has been clean every morning, still cries when goes to bed but early days.
> I do have pictures but I'm not very good with IT and haven't managed to load them. Thought I'd loaded a profile picture but it only comes up when I go into User CP, not when I post
> I forgot to mention Anne's vet used Nobivac so another factor to take into consideration is I believe if the vaccination your vet used compatible with this. If it isn't they may have to buy it in or start again with vaccinations which may be more costly.
> This is what I was advised but I know here are other ILMC owners who have heaps of experience and could advise you on this.
> Good luck with your search, it really is worth it.


Hi Rustler .. so pleased you are happy with Stevie .... now just enjoy being a cockapoo mummy xxx

Enjoy toilet training .. its does all work out in the end ... xxx


----------



## jools

I liked Anne when i spoke to her .......... but she didn't have pups available & also we wanted a show cocker cross - good luck with all ur research (i remember it well)!!


----------



## Mia'smummy

*Mia's from broad reach*

Hi
Know three pups from broadreach dogs. Mine Mia, who is the most amazing dog. She beautiful, very intelligent, playful, cuddly, eager to learn and so loving. Her sister meg is equally amazing but her character is more submissive and eager to please. She's also a bit more excitable. Her tail has never stopped waging in the whole 8 months I've know her. There's also brontey, whom I'm yet to met but she has been described to me as the perfect cockapoo by the local pet sh

Broadreach is priced high but it ticked all of the boxes for me and I decided I was willing to pay for the piece of mind Anne gave me.

Mia's mum wa Mia and dad was Archie. Archie is very timid and Mia was also quite calm 

If yours is anything like my Mia I am insanely jealous and you will love him/her

Vicky


----------



## Turi

Rustler said:


> Thanks Turi,
> The first week has been great, Stevie is so cute
> She's getting the hang of the toilet training as long as we take her out every hour,her crate has been clean every morning, still cries when goes to bed but early days.
> I do have pictures but I'm not very good with IT and haven't managed to load them. Thought I'd loaded a profile picture but it only comes up when I go into User CP, not when I post
> I forgot to mention Anne's vet used Nobivac so another factor to take into consideration is I believe if the vaccination your vet used compatible with this. If it isn't they may have to buy it in or start again with vaccinations which may be more costly.
> This is what I was advised but I know here are other ILMC owners who have heaps of experience and could advise you on this.
> Good luck with your search, it really is worth it.


Stevie sounds wonderful - I hope now that uploading has been explained we will see some pictures! 



MillieDog said:


> Pinetrees Cockapoo's - Sylml. They won't be on your list because Millie is a show cocker not a working cocker. Totally delighted with her temperament and playful energy.  Would go there again if I ever go for No.2


I did speak to Sylvia in my search - her dogs look lovely and if I remember rightly she has a cheeky well-known stud called Zac?! 



Mia'smummy said:


> Hi
> Know three pups from broadreach dogs. Mine Mia, who is the most amazing dog. She beautiful, very intelligent, playful, cuddly, eager to learn and so loving. Her sister meg is equally amazing but her character is more submissive and eager to please. She's also a bit more excitable. Her tail has never stopped waging in the whole 8 months I've know her. There's also brontey, whom I'm yet to met but she has been described to me as the perfect cockapoo by the local pet sh
> 
> Broadreach is priced high but it ticked all of the boxes for me and I decided I was willing to pay for the piece of mind Anne gave me.
> 
> Mia's mum wa Mia and dad was Archie. Archie is very timid and Mia was also quite calm
> 
> If yours is anything like my Mia I am insanely jealous and you will love him/her
> 
> Vicky


Oh Vicky, Mia sounds wonderful as well! Did you visit and choose the mum and dad combination you wanted or just contact her when she had pups available? 

Turi x


----------



## Turi

Rustler said:


> Thanks Turi,
> The first week has been great, Stevie is so cute
> She's getting the hang of the toilet training as long as we take her out every hour,her crate has been clean every morning, still cries when goes to bed but early days.
> I do have pictures but I'm not very good with IT and haven't managed to load them. Thought I'd loaded a profile picture but it only comes up when I go into User CP, not when I post
> I forgot to mention Anne's vet used Nobivac so another factor to take into consideration is I believe if the vaccination your vet used compatible with this. If it isn't they may have to buy it in or start again with vaccinations which may be more costly.
> This is what I was advised but I know here are other ILMC owners who have heaps of experience and could advise you on this.
> Good luck with your search, it really is worth it.


Stevie sounds wonderful - I hope now that uploading has been explained we will see some pictures! 



MillieDog said:


> Pinetrees Cockapoo's - Sylml. They won't be on your list because Millie is a show cocker not a working cocker. Totally delighted with her temperament and playful energy.  Would go there again if I ever go for No.2


I did speak to Sylvia in my search - her dogs look lovely and if I remember rightly she has a cheeky well-known stud called Zac?! 



Mia'smummy said:


> Hi
> Know three pups from broadreach dogs. Mine Mia, who is the most amazing dog. She beautiful, very intelligent, playful, cuddly, eager to learn and so loving. Her sister meg is equally amazing but her character is more submissive and eager to please. She's also a bit more excitable. Her tail has never stopped waging in the whole 8 months I've know her. There's also brontey, whom I'm yet to met but she has been described to me as the perfect cockapoo by the local pet sh
> 
> Broadreach is priced high but it ticked all of the boxes for me and I decided I was willing to pay for the piece of mind Anne gave me.
> 
> Mia's mum wa Mia and dad was Archie. Archie is very timid and Mia was also quite calm
> 
> If yours is anything like my Mia I am insanely jealous and you will love him/her
> 
> Vicky


Oh Vicky, Mia sounds wonderful as well! Did you visit and choose the mum and dad combination you wanted or just contact her when she had pups available? 

Turi x


----------



## Mia'smummy

*Pictures of pups from Broadreach Dogs.*

Here's some pics of Mia and Meggie who are both sisters from Broadreach Dogs. I didn't choose Mia because I wanted Mia and Archie to be the parents. We went to see a couple of litters and our Mia picked us really. I hope you find the right pup for you. Vicky


----------



## Mia'smummy

More Mia pics. xxx


----------



## Turi

Mia'smummy said:


> More Mia pics. xxx


Mia is quite so sweet - she looks very eager to please (or perhaps she is practicing that 'cute' look...!)

Turi x


----------



## nicole29

Turi said:


> Shirley, I knew I'd be able to rely on your knowledge when it came to health testing . Thank you.
> 
> I spoke to our vet today - they use Vanguard 7. For the first and second vaccination they charge £68.35 (for just the second they charge £45.06) and they charge £25.48 for microchipping (London is always more expensive ). So in actual fact if we did get a puppy that was, for arguments sake £650, the total cost including microchipping and first vaccination (let's assume for argument's sake that the first vaccination alone would cost £45.06 on its own as well) the total would come to around £750.
> 
> Hmmm, now I've done the maths that extra £200 seems difficult to justify.
> 
> Do Cocker mums need to be PRA tested if the Dad is clear and you don't intend to breed?
> 
> Do Cocker mums need to be hip-scored? I've never heard of hip problems with Cockers?
> 
> Turi x
> 
> P.S. Please know that I love looking at all the facts and for those who don't 'know' me I'm not basing my puppy-choosing choice on costs alone




Hi,

Anne lives just up the road from me. She is a very good breeder and I refer people to her myself.

When your looking at the price of a puppy you need to consider more than the cost of microchipping etc. It is very costly to raise puppies on a good healthy diet (mine are fed on raw). A breeder who dedicates their time to a litter cannot work , and rightly so. Scans and health checks for mum do not come cheap, does a breeder selling for £650 provide the same level of care for mum and pups? and NO I'm not saying they dont.

Cockers can suffer from bad hips and as mum has to lug around the litter, it's probably more important that she's tested.


----------



## nicole29

Turi said:


> Shirley, I knew I'd be able to rely on your knowledge when it came to health testing . Thank you.
> 
> I spoke to our vet today - they use Vanguard 7. For the first and second vaccination they charge £68.35 (for just the second they charge £45.06) and they charge £25.48 for microchipping (London is always more expensive ). So in actual fact if we did get a puppy that was, for arguments sake £650, the total cost including microchipping and first vaccination (let's assume for argument's sake that the first vaccination alone would cost £45.06 on its own as well) the total would come to around £750.
> 
> Hmmm, now I've done the maths that extra £200 seems difficult to justify.
> 
> Do Cocker mums need to be PRA tested if the Dad is clear and you don't intend to breed?
> 
> Do Cocker mums need to be hip-scored? I've never heard of hip problems with Cockers?
> 
> Turi x
> 
> P.S. Please know that I love looking at all the facts and for those who don't 'know' me I'm not basing my puppy-choosing choice on costs alone




Hi,

Anne lives just up the road from me. She is a very good breeder and I refer people to her myself.

When your looking at the price of a puppy you need to consider more than the cost of microchipping etc. It is very costly to raise puppies on a good healthy diet (mine are fed on raw). A breeder who dedicates their time to a litter cannot work , and rightly so. Scans and health checks for mum do not come cheap, does a breeder selling for £650 provide the same level of care for mum and pups? and NO I'm not saying they dont.

Cockers can suffer from bad hips and as mum has to lug around the litter, it's probably more important that she's tested.


----------



## Turi

nicole29 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anne lives just up the road from me. She is a very good breeder and I refer people to her myself.
> 
> When your looking at the price of a puppy you need to consider more than the cost of microchipping etc. It is very costly to raise puppies on a good healthy diet (mine are fed on raw). A breeder who dedicates their time to a litter cannot work , and rightly so. Scans and health checks for mum do not come cheap, does a breeder selling for £650 provide the same level of care for mum and pups? and NO I'm not saying they dont.
> 
> Cockers can suffer from bad hips and as mum has to lug around the litter, it's probably more important that she's tested.


Hi Nicole, 

Thank you for your message - I agree, Anne does seem like a very good breeder. And I didn't mean to appear so clinical about the costs involved. I just find the whole puppy search/exploration quite interesting...!

I spoke to our breeder again at length today and I feel really happy with the way her puppies are raised - as well as the health testing, conditions and so on distance from home was also an important factor for us. We want to go and visit the pup as much as possible as it's growing up! With Liza (our hobby breeder) being in Hertfordshire she's really not far away. 

Turi x


----------



## nicole29

Hi Turi,

Visiting your puppy as much as you can is beneficial for both you and your puppy. You can form a bond before pup even comes home.

Hope all goes well 

Nicky


----------



## JoJo

Nicky good advice .. agreed owning, caring and breeding dogs is all costly ..& it should be done well or not at all  

Plus visiting and bonding with your puppy is important .. makes settling in a smooth experience ... although it is not always possible but to trust your breeder and build a relationship with lots of updates is satisfying too.


----------



## nicole29

JoJo said:


> Nicky good advice .. agreed owning, caring and breeding dogs is all costly ..& it should be done well or not at all
> 
> Plus visiting and bonding with your puppy is important .. makes settling in a smooth experience ... although it is not always possible but to trust your breeder and build a relationship with lots of updates is satisfying too.


Hi JoJo,

Yeah distance can be a problem but I think like you say, you have to trust your breeder and a good one will keep you updated. 

Nicky


----------

